# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الـطـرائف >  >  ولد رفع ضغط بنووته ]

## حكاية حب

هذا ولد رفع ضغط بنت
القصه بجد تضحك وحلوووه
الولد :. ألو الكفتيريا
البنت :. لاا المطعم 
الولد :. أوكي سوري يالغاليه حسبت البقاله
البنت :. هههاآي ماصخ
الولد :. ماصخ خلااص حطي عليه ملح هههاآي
البنت :. أقول ياالله أقلب وجهك
الولد :. أقلب وجهي أي صفحه هههاآي
البنت :. الله يعافيك
الولد :. ليش الأخت داخله مستشفى هههاآي
البنت :. الحمد لله والشكر
الولد :. ليه قايمه من الغذاء هههاآي
البنت :. أنت صاحي
الولد :. لاا محمد
البنت :. أقول لك ياالله ياازول
الولد :. زول ولاا خال هههاآي
البنت :. إذا ماسكرت السماعه والله لاأعلم أهلي
الولد :.بتعلمين الأهلي ولاا الهلاال هههاآي
البنت :. لاا هاذي حلووه
الولد :. إذا حلوه رقيمهاا هههاآي
البنت :. والله دمك ثقيل 
الولد :. دمي ثقيل ليش كم وزنه هههاآي
البنت :. يابرد دمك 
الولد :. خلااص حطيه في المايكرويف هههاآي
البنت :. أنت اصلااً مافيك أدب
الولد :. أدب ولاا نصووص هههاآي
البنت :. تراك عاد قطعتني بالسوالف 
الولد :. ليش الأخت ورقه هههاآي
البنت :. اوووف 
الولد :. اوووف ولاا on
ههه هههههه ... أتووقع بعد كذا أنتهت المكالمه هههاآ

----------


## طيبه الروح

ههههههههههههههههههه

حــــــــــــــــــــــــلوووووه

يسلموووووو تحياتي 

طيبــــ الروح ــه

----------


## شموع حور

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
شكراً ولا مشكور
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
يعطيك ربي العافيه
/
شموع حور

----------


## حكاية حب

طيبه الروح
أنتِ الآحلى
الله يسلمك 
مشكووره عزيزتي 
شموع حور
هههاآ 
لاا شووكرن هههاآ
الله يعاافيك
وو شووكرن عالحظور

----------


## همسة ألم

هههههههههههههههههااااي
الله يبعدنا عن هذي الإشكال
يسلمووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## king of love

ههههههههههههههههه 
حلوة

----------


## رنيم الحلا

هههههههههههههههههههه

                                  المفروض قفلت السماعه بوجه من البدايه 

                                        مشكوره خيتوووووو ع الطرح الرائع

                                                 تحياتي رنيم الحلا

----------


## اسير الضلام

هههههههههههههههههههه
حلوة لاتحطي فيها ملح
ههههههههههههههههه

----------


## اسيرة شوق

ههه

بـ ج ـد ح ـلووه

تحياتوو

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

هههههههههههههه
هههههههههه
ههههههههه
حلوه ههههههه

----------


## أميرة الأحساس

ههههههههههههههههههه


يسلمووووووو

----------


## حكاية حب

همسة ألم
شووكرن عزيزتي ع ـالحضور
king of love
مروركم الأحلى
رنيم الحلا
ههه والله البنت شكلهاا باايخه نوعاً ماا فـ كملت مشواار المسخره اللي قريتيهاا
وو العفوو غاليتي 
شووكرن عالزيااره
اسير الضلام
هههاآ 
بااحط فيهاا سكر 
شوكرن عالمرور الكريم
gumus
إنتِ الأحلى 
شووكرن عالرد
عذاب المشاعر 
مشكوره عالتعقيب 
{ حلم شاعرة }
الله يسلمك
ووو
شوكرن عزيزيتي ع ـلطله

----------


## بريط

_ههههههههههههههههه_
_يسلموووووووووووو_

----------


## حكاية حب

بريط
الله يسلمك
ووو
شووكرن عالتشريف

----------


## زينب هويتي

حلووووه رقموها ههههااااااي هههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
يسلمووووووو

----------


## حكاية حب

شووكرن عزيزتي 
عالرد

----------


## اسير الهوى

> ههه هههههه ... أتووقع بعد كذا أنتهت المكالمه هههاآ



انا اتوقع بعد كذا صار كلام مشفر من السب ههههههههه

تسلمي حكاية

على الطرفة الروووعة

كوني بخير

----------


## حكاية حب

مشفر هاا ههههاآ
الله يسلمك 
وشووكرن شكراً عالحضور ...

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

هههههههههههههه 

لو اني منها اسكر السماعه في وجهه 

هههههههههههههه

----------


## علوكه

_ههههههههههههههههههههههههه_
_ههههههههههههههههههه_
_هههههههههههه_
_هههههه_
_ههه_
_يسلموووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو_

----------


## زهرة الفردوس.

هذا طلع لها قرون
   هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههه
                  لو انا اسك السماعه في وجهه

----------


## وريد الورود

حلووووووووووة

بس سمعتها من قبل

( ما خليتي كلمة إلا ولقطيها ) ما شاء الله عليكِ

----------


## حكاية حب

عاشقة المستحيل
هههه اكيد بتسكري السمااعه >> ماافي احد فااضي ليه
علوكه 
شوووكرن عالضحكه الحلوووه
زهرة الفردوس .
هههه قرووون ووو بس هههه
عالعموووم شووووووكرن حبيبااتي عالمشااركه

----------


## نور الهدايه

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوووووه

----------


## بقآيا حنين

هههههههههههههههههههههههههآآآآي
ياعلي مسكينة البنية رفع ضغطها>>> هع هع

يسلمووا خيتو *حكآية حب* على النكتة اللطيفة

موفقة لكل خير...
دمتــي بـأبتسامة ^؛^

----------


## النظره البريئه

هههههههههههههههههااااي
الله يبعدنا عن هذي الإشكال
ننتظر جديدك

----------


## حكاية حب

نور الهدايه 
شووكرن شكراً
بقآيا حنين 
رفع ضغطهاا ووبس هههه !
وشوووكرن عزيزتي ع المشااركه الجميله
النظره البريئه
فاانكيوو ساانكيوو ثاانكيوو على الموووشااركه المُشاركه

----------


## وردة المساء

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
عنجد حلوة

----------


## علوكه

_ههههههههههههههه_
_حلوه_
_يسلمووووووووو_

----------


## hope

ههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههه
عن جد خبل ^ ^
يسسسلموو خيتوو ع الطرح 
^_^

----------


## حكاية حب

وردة المساء
وأنتي الأحلى 
شووكرن ع الحظور 
[][][]
علووكه 
مشكور أخووي ع التعقيب 
شرفت 
][][][
hope
من نااحية خبل خبل خبل ههه
الله يسلمك 
نورتي عزيزتي 
[]][[]

----------


## خادمة المجتبى

ههههههههههههههه يسلمووووووووووووو

----------


## خادمة المجتبى

هههههههههههههههههههه يسلموووووووووووووووو

----------


## اسير الهوى

اتوقع بالنهاية

ماسمع الولد
إلا

طوط طوط طوط 



ههههههه

يسلم حكوي

تسلم يدك

تحياتي

----------


## ورده محمديه

هههههههههههههههههههههه

يسلموا 
ظرافهـ لا عدمناها 
ارق التحايا ::ورده محمديه  :amuse:

----------


## نغام الانوثه

ههههههههههههههه يسلموووووووووووووو

----------


## حكاية حب

خادمة المجتبى
الله يسلمك 
شووكرن ع الحظور
اسير الهوى
لاا تتووقع ولاا تشك أتأكد
العفووو 
ونورت
ورده محمديه
ههه شووكرن ع المرور
نغام الانوثه
شووكرن ع التقيب

----------


## اسيرة شوق

هههههههههه


تكسـر الـخـاطر

ههههه

يعـطيك العـافيه حبيبتي حـكاية\

مـاعدمنااك

تحياااااااتي

----------

